# Photos of LouLous litter @ 6 days old



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Heres some photos of LouLous litter born 22nd May. All doubled in size and feeding at the milkbar all the time. 
View attachment 5275


View attachment 5276


View attachment 5277


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

eeee! so cute!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

minnie said:


> eeee! so cute!


Thanx Minnie.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely pups nice and fat and cuddly


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes they are getting bigger every day, mum is doing an excellent job.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

So glad you put the pic's up  i was watching the thread all day when she was giving birth, well done LouLou you got some beautiful pup's


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

foxylady said:


> So glad you put the pic's up  i was watching the thread all day when she was giving birth, well done LouLou you got some beautiful pup's


Cheers hun, shes done a grand job.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww Michelle they are so cute,,,,,,,,,,,well done to mum,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwwwww Michelle they are so cute,,,,,,,,,,,well done to mum,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thanx Lorraine they are little cuties.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Thanx Lorraine they are little cuties.


 i wouldnt get any work done i would be just sat watching them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i wouldnt get any work done i would be just sat watching them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thats exactly what i do, It was my first proper nights sleep last nite i feel all refreshed now. So i can watch them for longer lol.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Aaahh they are beautiful - still seems like yesterday when we were glued to the compuer lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

snowey said:


> Aaahh they are beautiful - still seems like yesterday when we were glued to the compuer lol


it does doesnt it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,time flies by,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know they will be a week old tomorrow, crikey.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

kwl pics and very cute pups


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

leanne said:


> kwl pics and very cute pups


Cheers hun


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

they are adorable


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! has it really been 6 days !!!!  they are gorgeous and porky too!! well done to mummy 
have u got any homes lined up for them yet??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, very cute


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

poochimama said:


> WOW! has it really been 6 days !!!!  they are gorgeous and porky too!! well done to mummy
> have u got any homes lined up for them yet??


Yes 3 have been chosen 2 girls and 1 boy and they are going to very good homes.


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi puppies looking great!!!! We're so excited already been out and bought some pink bits for our little girlxxx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> Hi puppies looking great!!!! We're so excited already been out and bought some pink bits for our little girlxxx


Awww ur little harlie is 4th from the left on the second picture.


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Yea we picked her out straight away as really good pics xxx


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh they look lovely


----------



## Bobcat (May 26, 2008)

Aww grats on the great pups so sweet.


----------

